# 1968 GTO Dash Tachometer



## dbuchholtz (Jan 18, 2009)

Where would the clock be located on a 1968 GTO with the in dash tachometer?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The far right pod.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tach would be in the far right pod, same location as the clock.

The clock was not available with an in-dash tachometer.


----------



## dbuchholtz (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

